# Can you guess what it is?



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

I recently set up an aquarium (>2 weeks old) and there appears to be some sort of algae growing in the sides of the tank glass. It is made up of small "coluds" (best way I can describe the shape) >1 mm in diameter. It lightly covers the plants too. It's grey/white and is easily removed, but it's an eyesore. Any ideas on what it is? Nothing like any of the algae species in the AlgaeFinder. I did notice that it grew with diatoms before I changed my bulb. If anyone has links or pictures that match my description (for better or worse) I'd be glad to confirm and It would help me find a solution to this grey menace (and It's not slimy). I really think that it's just part of NTS until my tank gets settled...


----------



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

Anyone


----------



## SnyperP (Dec 10, 2004)

Small clouds? Does it look like it has 4 tentacles?


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Does it tend to settle out on the bottom of the tank, or does it stick to plants?


----------



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

They're extremely minute (3x bigger than this . ) semi-transparent "blobs" that stick to the top of the plants and glass. I can see the ones stuck on the glass "sway" in the water. I'll try to get a picture as soon as I can.


----------



## ringram (Jan 10, 2005)

Diatoms? Or, do you use the DIY Co2 (yeast) method? When you were descrbing that, I was thinking of yeast leakage which I had once and white-ish "stuff" attached to the sides of the tank. Pics will help.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

> They're extremely minute (3x bigger than this . ) semi-transparent "blobs" that stick to the top of the plants and glass. I can see the ones stuck on the glass "sway" in the water.


From this description, it sounds like SnyperP guessed it---green hydra.


----------

